# Ravenna Hunt



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I was lucky enough to be drawn for the Ravenna hunt. Never been there before, just wondering if it is a decent hunt? Is it anything like NASA Plum Brook?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have never hunted Plum Brook so I can't really compare them. I did hunt Ravenna last year and it was a good time. My buddy and I split up in the morning and sat until around 9:30. He saw 1 really nice buck, 1 smaller buck, and 4 does. I saw 1 big buck and had 2 others fighting and running a doe but could not see them I could only hear the racket they were making. He shot a 1 doe of the 4 he saw.

We dressed and drug his deer to the truck and walked the road to the other end of our section and split to around 125 yards apart where we were still in view of each other but just barely and stillhunted into the wind. We each saw 4 bucks each but no antlerless deer. We then stopped for a quick lunch.

We moved to the back of our section which was very thick, I pushed to him and he shot his 2nd doe. We then reversed and he pushed for me and I got a button. We only had and hour left of our time there so we just stillhunted back to our truck. I managed to take another button on the way. We got our 4 allowed deer but hunted hard all day long. It seemed alot of guys quit early or did not move much and they did not have much sucess. Our hunt was in Oct. and the temps were close to 70d degrees so when it warmed up we had to get them moving.

They are serious about the no smoking or alcohol allowed on the base , they will dump any beer or whatever and take any lighters or matches you may have. So if you are spending the night don't bring a cooler with you.

All in all it was an enjoyable hunt and I would love to do it agian. There are some really nice bucks in there so if you have a buck tag I would wait till I saw a really good one before you pull the trigger. If you have any other questions fire away.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey big chief, I will be at Ravenna on Oct 21. We got to hunt Plum Brook a few years back and couldn't blieve the number of deer we saw. I sure hope Ravenna is as good as Plum Brook. We were reserves at Plum Brook and got to ride around on the tailgate of our escorts. They gave us the choice of waiting for a section to open up or ride in the back of their truck. We took the truck and must have seen 50 deer in about four hours. I had the two doe tags and wouldn't you know it I saw about four HUGE bucks. I mean GIANT and couldn't shoot................. man that hurt. My budd with the buck tag had to settle with a young six point. They told us up front that if you don't take a deer that is an easy drop they will take you back to the parking lot so we ended up with a few lite weights. Hey, we had a blast anyway. They just want to thin the heard. We couldn't be choosey at Plum Brook. Where will you be coming from???

Al


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I have been hunting the Arsenal for years and have hunted Plum Brook twice. I Had great success at both of them. I recently retired from the military and was and still am lucky enough to get in on the Ravenna hunts from the military side of it. You will see plenty of deer at the arsenal, but not like the old days. Swantucky is right, they are very serious about force protection. The place is still utilized as a training site by all branches. Your vehicle and person will be searched. I would recommend you bring extra clothes, plenty of food, urban tag(s), ammo, liquids, and any other equipment you may need. Once you are in, you don't leave and come back. It has a variety of terrain from woodlands, swamps, and fields. So be prepared for anything. Just follow the rules and you will have no problems. I go in Nov 18th. Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Toxic, do you know the rules as far as taking a camera in for some non military pictures. I like to get pics in the woods of our harvest. I took a camera to Plum Brook but they didn't really search our stuff. Took a few shots at the check station but nothing in the woods. I'm sure they have some areas that are off limits also. Do you volunteer out there during the controlled hunts??? I have a buddy who has done that in the past and then they go in and hunt also. He always gets a big buck out there.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Worminator, the rules say not allowed. Military and civilian volunteers will search your vehicle. I've seen a thorough job and some others just look around your vehicle. You probably could bring one in but, I wouldn't risk loosing your chance and any future chances to hunt out there. They are pretty strict on the rules. Keep in mind you are dealing with the Army and right now force protection is number one. 

I am not a volunteer escort but would like too someday. I forgot to mention earlier that once you arrive have your ID and paperwork ready. You will proceed to a parking lot and into a building for check in and a briefing. Wear your hunter orange inside. It takes a few minutes, and then you'll go to an assigned parking lot to meet your escort. Depends on your escort some will push an area. Others do not. I always bring my deer cart to drag deer out (getting old LOL). Then you have until 4pm to fill your tags. You're going to have a great time there. 
[email protected]


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

:! toxic, thanks for the info. I hear ya on the don't ruin it for the future hunts. I can wait to get pics when I get home. Sounds very similar to Plum Brook. I swear they took an hour in the breifing room at Plum Took too long. I wanted to hunt baby as soon as we got there. Oh well, they gota' be very carefull. I wonder if they have had many accidents at the controlled hunts??? You never hear about any trouble. Anything from your end of the hunts??? I'm sure you hear some crazy stories............. from the inside.

Hunt safe and have a good time.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I really never heard of any accidents that happened out there. The only "dumb" stories I've heard a lot about are hunters who were on an anterless only hunt and those who were supposed to shoot anterless only, shoot a buck. If you fail to identify your quarry, they will fine you and prohibit you from future hunts there. So be extra careful and take a little more time identifying your target. That early hunt makes it a little bit harder with the leaves on the trees and the majority of the foliage still standing. [email protected]


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dude I am in too SWEET!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Been In There Several Times..best Bet Is To Find The Thickest Brush And Just Sit There..i Imagine I Been Drawn About 5 Times..not All For Gun..they Tell You Have To Stay In A Certain Area..if You Dont See Deer Move..about 1976 The Arsenal Was Loaded With Big Bucks..i Saw Over 50 Nice Ones That Yr..the State Has Taken It Over And Its No Longer Like That...if U Want More Info Pm Me///


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic, I received my permits and stuff today. I read in the rules that some areas, 3 differant ones mentioned by number, are easily flooded. I was lucky enough to get one of those 3. How swampy are these areas? Do I need to bring waders or hip boots? Any insight you could share would be great.

Scott


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Scott, I never hunted any of the swampy areas. I had a friend who was drawn to hunt a beaver swamp area a few years ago (I do not recall the area number). And he did not have any high boots or waders. He did say he wished he had. I would bring them with you in case you do need them. It's better to have and not use, then to need and not have. What area will you be in? I see what I can find out about it for you.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic the area on my permit is 12A. It says in the rules, That that beaver flooding occasionally puts parts of hunting area under water. We've had flooding problems in area 8c,12a,14b and 17a.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Scott, check your PM.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Last year a friend of mine was drawn and he invited me to be his hunting partner for doe only with a shot gun. Unfortunately, I was terribly sick the night before and was not able to go. However, my buddy said it rained all day and was very windy. He did not see a deer and only heard of a few deer being taken. He was so disappointed especially after hearing some great stories as posted here. I think this was very unusual for the arsenal though.
Good luck and remember "aim small..miss small"
LindyRigger


----------

